
Women Are Missing Out on the Biggest Job Boom in America - SolaceQuantum
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-18/women-are-missing-out-on-the-biggest-job-boom-in-america
======
aphextim
FTA, "She recalls being a construction manager on a solar project and having
to make multiple requests for plans from a contractor. She never received a
response, and the information was instead being sent to one of her male
colleagues, according to Yarmoff"

This has nothing to do with her being female vs male. I oversee a GC's IT
infrastructure and the amount of times people have complained about hounding
subcontractors and engineers for RFI's/Specs/OEM's is ridiculous and is a
common occurrence.

Usually there is a lot of cooks in the kitchen and it isn't uncommon for a RFI
to go to a site superintendent that is overseeing the job rather than the PM
that is in the office.

I do agree there is a huge lack of women in the field when it comes to
installers and people doing the legwork vs managing, but I think that comes
down to personal preference. Most women I know don't want to work 60-72 hour
weeks on construction sites, although there are some I'm sure who would be
great at it.

